# gpu-z and detecting radeon Opencl



## Dandel (Feb 12, 2010)

I did a few tests and found that OpenCL with radeon cards is not always correctly done, even though the OpenCL driver is for the radeon cards is installed...


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 12, 2010)

where is your opencl.dll located?


----------



## Dandel (Feb 12, 2010)

I know that when I wanted to run OpenCL i had to install the Stream SDK, and here's the install location for my copy of windows for the two dll files...

64-bit windows 7 (32-bit dll): C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Stream\bin\x86
64-bit windows 7 (64-bit dll): C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Stream\bin\x86_64

Edit:
I forgot to mention that the AMD Stream SDK is required for OpenCL to work on ATI video cards, and it's also known that OpenCL ICD support is required to get OpenCL working even halfway decently.
AMD Stream SDK Download
AMD KB71 - Updating your OpenCL™ code to work with the OpenCL™ ICD


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 12, 2010)

well i guess that's why gpuz can't find the dll .. it tells windows "load opencl.dll" (see the loadlibrary documentation on msdn, where windows looks).

as far as i know that's the suggested approach by khronos and works perfectly fine on nvidia.

If ati can't get their act together, too bad for them


----------



## heky (Feb 12, 2010)

OpenCl works just fine on Ati cards and GPU-Z detection also works. I have a radeon hd4870, installed the latest Ati drivers and stream sdk, and get the OpenCL tick in gpu-z and can do calculations using directcompute & opencl benchmark with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Dandel (Feb 12, 2010)

I updated the configuration, and gpuz still does not work... I'm wondering if this issue is ATI Radeon and AMD cpu related.

on a quick side note, I ran the ATI OpenCL information tool provided with the stream sdk, and  the output reads one platform and two devices (one cpu, the other a gpu by which it's called "Juniper").


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 13, 2010)

Same thing here too with my HD5770 the DC and opencl bench works fine though both benchies work as they should


----------



## Rik55 (Feb 14, 2010)

@Dandel

you've got the old Stream 2.0.0 installed. Uninstal and download the newer ATI Stream 2.0.1. This places the OpenCL file in the correct location.


----------



## Dandel (Feb 15, 2010)

@Rik55, When i said I Updated my configuration that should of been a clue that i was installing updated Catalyst Drivers (Version 10.1) and reinstalling the Stream SDK (Version 2.0.1). The problem still persists on this configuration.

@Athlonite Which version of the catalyst drivers did you try, and what version of the stream do you have installed ?


----------



## Rik55 (Feb 15, 2010)

@Danel.
When the new StreamSDK2.0.1 (released 11th Feb 2010) is installed the location of the OpenCL files is in the C:/Windows/System32 & C:/Windows/SysWOW64 folders.

try this newer build of GPUz.0.3.8 which fixed some bugs. (this is the version i'm using which ticks OpenCL in GPUz & i'm using Cat10.1, StreamSDK2.0.1 & Win7x64)
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32617&d=1264757722


----------



## Dandel (Feb 15, 2010)

OK, that was actually helpful Rik55, the updated GPU-Z v0.3.8 (Signed on Jan 29, 2010) actually detects OpenCL properly on my system. However, GPU-Z v0.3.8 (Signed on Dec ‎01, ‎2009 [Currently last one mentioned in the test build forum]) did not.


----------

